# Not Mary bars.



## creepyfriendly (Jun 30, 2004)

I recently was turned on to these bars as I paged through the TCG catalog at work. For the price of two rockstar energy drinks I ordered a pair and threw them on my "utility" bike. First impressions are great. Fairly stiff, very comfortable, and damn good looking. 
Make: Bontrager Satellite trekking bar 
Material: 6061 T-6 aluminum
Width: 610mm
Rise: 50mm
Clamp sz: 25.4
35 degree sweep
Weight: 335g

I checked the specs on the mary bar and they do vary from the Bonty but not by much. Thought you handlebar freaks would appreciate this.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Great find! 
My flexy (no, smooth) 267g Zoom trekking bars have like 38º sweet, are a tad wider at the tips, but lack most any forward sweep.
Yours look way wide!


----------



## spuddy (Oct 3, 2004)

Rockin some of these myself. Very nice bar for $15AU.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I like! Can I order that bar online?


----------



## OneSpeedWonder (May 18, 2005)

*How do I get a handle bar like yours?*

I have always wanted to try bars like this but could never justify dropping the coin to buy a set of Mary's or JJ H bars without trying them 1st. Now I may have my opportunity. 

Thanks in advance for any help you could give me.


----------



## creepyfriendly (Jun 30, 2004)

*Any Trek dealer.*

Walk into the closest trek dealer and they will be able to order the bar if it's in stock. I checked the Bontrager web sight but didn't come up with the exact bar. Your trek dealer should have the most up to date TCG catalog that has a pic and brief description of the bar. Good luck.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

creepyfriendly said:


> For the price of two rockstar energy drinks I ordered a pair and threw them on my "utility" bike.


Comfy looking bars. I'd love to see a few more pics of the bike. I'm all about utility.

Mojoe


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

More and more such swept bars surface here lately, and all offer the IMO superior comfort and crontrol of swept grip ends. However, compared to the Mary they also all lack sufficiend width for offroading, some also strength. Mary's and Retro's require the least extra stem length over a broomstick bar, these seem to be intermediates. I'd love to try the Bontragers flipped, that forward swept bit looks near perfect for an aero tuck.


----------



## vinny (Sep 30, 2004)

I've recently tried one made in uk by "on-one".. I was very skeptical about it, wondering how you can manage to face side loads with such a bar.

But...I m gonna order one for my brand new SC nomad...I've tried one on my brother's C-dale super V and it was a revelation:
- when cornering, your are much more relaxed at the shoulders, you engage your shoulders in the sense of the turn, like skiing. It gives you a definite advantage while cornering
- more generally, you are much more relaxed, what's good on manuals, while dropping or jumping. 
- You can use the S-shaped bar to multiply your positions on the bike.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

*the bar is nice, but what about the grips?*

Hi creepyfriendly,

what grips are those?


----------



## creepyfriendly (Jun 30, 2004)

*Plain old...*

Bontrager bmx grips. I like em because of the width and comfort.


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

The distance as discribed in the picture might be a problem. The Mary bar is corrected for this, and that can be the price differences (more bending) i am not sure, i think we have to measure it before we make conclusions.... But on the website of One on it is discribed that the corrected it to prevent people have to buy an other stem, ore rotation of the bar when hiting a drop.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Many people that go from 5º flat bars to 45º Jones bars hardly mind the short reach, and add only 10mm or even zero to the stem to get comfortable. I added 20mm over an 11º flat bar, and was fine.

I like how you drew those lines, very clear!


----------



## Chequama Mama (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice find. I can't believe I missed those. The price is definitely right. I'm gonna have to get me a pair of those. And if I go to work to order them, maybe I can get the boss to actually pay me...

YO MAMA


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cost?*

What is retail? obviously less than the mary ($60) but how much? I called my local trek lbs, and the guy looked through the TCG catalog, but couldn't find the Satellite bar. Any particular place to look? Under road or mountain bars? I am dying to try these things on my commuter. thanks


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Both my 26ers are set up this way
















This is my road 26er running 42x17 and 1.9 slicks. mary bar is very comfortable over long distances and bar ends give an aero tuck when the revs run out on the downhills
Regards David


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice Bar Midzvah's! (can't really call them barends used there)

Did you ever consider wrapping it all up with bar tape, especially to make the transitions between bar and barends as smooth as possible, adding hand positions in the process? Or am I geeking out too much here?
I had a similar setup on a grocery getter, but it was stolen (thief must have digged the 28/26" setup too) before I got it all perfected.

I like the extra grips you added there, looks quite smooth riding already. All grips are too short IMO.

For much more bar goodness (feel free to cross-post to make it complete, even is the wheelsize is "off") : *Funky Handlebar Thread* http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=84555


----------



## creepyfriendly (Jun 30, 2004)

*Price and location.*

In reference to 1 cog frog, the bars retail for $15.99 and can be found on page 193 of the 2006 TCG catalog.


----------

